# مزود الأوكسجين Oxygen Concentrator



## Bioengineer (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

*مركز أو مزود الأكسجين Oxygen Concentrator :*

جهاز طبي يستخدم لتزويد المرضى الذين لديهم مشاكل في التنفس أو الرئتين
أو مشاكل في القلب و...حسب تحديد الطبيب للاحتاج للجهاز.

يقوم الجهاز باخذ الهواء من هواء الغرفة ويقوم بفصل الاوكسجين عنه عن طريق
ازالة النيتروجين الذي يمثل أكثر نسبة لزيادة نسبة الأكسجين.
الجهاز صغير في الحجم يمكنك استخدامه في المنزل حيث يتم التوصيل بأنف المريض
عن طريق أنابيب بلاستيك.













مكونات الهواء:










تحياتي,,,,​


----------



## Bioengineer (8 سبتمبر 2006)

كنت قد وضعت هذا الموضوع في موضوع عالم الأجهزة الطبية

,اضعه هنا اليوم لكي أتمكن من أظافة المزيد من التفاصيل..

أتمنى مشاركاتكم باظافة المزيد من التفاصيل أيضا..


----------



## ghost_adel (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الايضاح والتفسير الجميل


----------



## medoaa644 (17 يونيو 2007)

حبيبى واخى م. عادل صلاح ياريت توضح اكتر فكره عمل الجهاز بالتفصيل يعنى ازاى بنفصل الاكسجين من الهواء

لان الجهاز ده مهم فعلا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (21 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
م. عادل صلاح جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع واحب ان اضيف من بعد اذنك الملاحظات التالية

1هناك اجهزة مولد اوكسجين متطورة ايضا تحتوي نظام لمراقبة نسبة الاكسجين في المخرج وهل نسبتها ضمن الحدود التي يجب ان تصل للمريض واذا حصل اي خلل في نسبة الاكسجين فان الجهاز يعطي تنبيه صوتي وكذلك تنبيه ضوئي من لون اخضر الى برتقالي وذلك لتنيه المستخدم.
2 وكذلك وجود ضاغط لتركيب قناع تبخيرة عند الحاجة.

هذه المواصفات مثلا موجودة في شركة Airsep
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك على موضوعك اخي العزيز م.عادل صلاح وبدي اطلب منك طلب اذا بالامكان اريد service manual لنفس الجهاز اللي واضعو في موضوعك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (4 يوليو 2007)

*Oxygen Generator*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مشاركه منى بسيطه عن المضوع لما لدى من معلومات عنه
:77:
ابتكرت مجموعة من الرجال الصناعة الفرنسية مولدات تنتج اوكسجين طبيا وهواء صحيا لجدمة المستشفيات بدلا من استجدام الانابيب هذة المولدات التى تسمى oxygen concentrator تتكون من وحدات كمبريسور مع نظام تجفيف وتنقية لتوفيرهواء جاف ونقى يتم تمريرة داجل وحدات تنقية للجزيئات مما يعمل على امتصاص محدد لجزيئات النيتروجين الموجودة فى الهواء حيث ينتج اوكسجين نقى بنسبة تصل الى 99% تكتفة انتاج الاكسجين بهذه المولدات تقل من 3 الى 6 مرات عن التكلفة الحالية للانابيب.
تمتاز بانه فى حالة حدوث أى خلل ينتقل أوتوماتيكيا لأكثر من مصدر لإنتاج الأوكسجين لضمان عدم إنقطاع الأكسجين عن المريض 
:78: 
:1: أخوكم فى الله(مهندس أجهزة طبية):1: ​


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

اليكم الرابط الذي يحتوي شركة AirSep والتي لديها اجهزة ذات كفاءة عالية جدا
http://www.airsep.com/medical/therapeuticrespline.html

و الرابط التالي لنفس الشركة ولكن لجهاز محمول
portable oxygen concentrator

http://www.airsep.com/medical/lifestyle.html


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## wael amro (29 يناير 2008)

OGSI Katalog for Hospitals O2 cocentrator​


----------



## hisham badawi (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للاخوه الاعزاء
شكرا للمهندس وائل
مرفق ملف بنفس الموضوع
ارجو الفائده


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولاثراء الموضوع اضع بين ايديكم كتيب الصيانة(service manual) لهذا الجهاز
( مركز الاوكسجين )Oxygen Concentrator
وشكرااا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2008)

مشكوووورين على الجهود العظيمة وبارككم الله


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

بجد مشكوور جدا


----------



## المهندسه زوله (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورييين اخواني المهندسين على هذا التعاون الرائع وجزاكم الله الف خير......


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــــف شـــكـــــر


----------



## bassel hatem (13 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

:77: :75:بارك الله فيكم اخواني على هذه الملفات القيمه ونحن ننتظر المزيد :2:


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود وكل من يعمل على المساعده ايضا


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا أخي المهندس / عادل 
على هذا الموضوع الجميل 

وشكــــرا جزيلا لأخواني المهندسين اللذين شاركو بمجهوداتهم لتكبير وتجميل الموضوع وافادتنا اكثر 
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل لا ينقصه الا الشكر اللائق بكم وشكر خاص للمهندس عادل


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 مارس 2009)

*Medical oxygen concentrator*

أود أن اشترك مع حضراتكم ولأول مرة وأسال الله أن ينفع بهذا العلم كل المسلمين في كل مكان آمين

كنت قد قمت بعمل (Presentation) عن الموضوع على حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة بعدما وجدت اهتماما من الاخوة المهندسين بالموضوع ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## الجالدق (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله ألف خير وجل ذالك في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## مهندس مفلس (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم,
شكراً على هذه المعلومات,
ولكن عندي سؤال,
هل من الممكن أن يوصل هذا الجهاز إلى جهاز التنفس الإصطناعي حيث يستغنى به عن اسطوانات الأكسجين؟؟ 
وهل سبق لأحد أن جرب ذلك, وشكراً...


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك مشاركة قيمة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midoranin (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا على هذا التعاون الكبير
المهندس//محمد فؤاد احمد 
هندسة اجهزة طبية بالعاشر من رمضان


----------



## احمد مازن (23 يوليو 2009)

*المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكبلوف وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازت وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات اقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل السريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا اقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
هذا باختصار المعادت الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين
ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2- الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3- الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4- بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
مساحه المعمل( المحطه)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى ويفضل الا تكون منطقه بها mazona6 @yahoo.com*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووورين على هذا الجهد الطيب
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

بخصوص المهندسة التي تسأل عن إمكانية توصيل الأكسجين مباشرة للمرضى والاستغناء عن الاسطوانات ، نعم يمكن ذلك وهذا من أحد مميزات Oxygen Concentrator وهى الاستغناء عن اسطوانات الغازات والمساحة الكبيرة التي تشغلها بالمحطة ومخزن الاسطوانات

أبو عبدالله 
المصري


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

*بخصوص المهندس التي تسأل عن إمكانية توصيل الأكسجين مباشرة للمرضى عن طريق جهاز التنفس الصناعي والاستغناء عن الاسطوانات ، نعم يمكن ذلك وهذا من أحد مميزات Oxygen Concentrator وهى الاستغناء عن اسطوانات الغازات والمساحة الكبيرة التي تشغلها بالمحطة ومخزن الاسطوانات

أبو عبدالله 
المصري*​


----------



## xdevilx77 (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## فيروز احمد (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم جميعا اريد المساعده من الزملاء المهندسين فى القسم الطبى والاليكترونى عن سينسور التنفس وتركيب الائرة الاليكترونية .ارجوا الرد .وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------

